# Despite the "Fong Dong" argument lol



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

I know half of you are going to rip Gary Fong a new one on this thread but for those of you who have had the curiosity of trying his light sphere and have been wary of spending $60 on "tupperware" I found an El' Cheapo version that according to the products description, should work in the same way Gary Fong's light sphere does. BUT it doesn't collapse. After a friend of mine and I debated on the Fong, (she uses it and loves it, I feel like anyone who knows how to correctly bounce a flash shouldn't need one) I decided to buy one and just settle the argument. In researching I found this one, and I'd much rather lose a $12 argument over a $60 one lol. Or I might really like it, in that case I'll be able to buy a few more hehe! 

Universal Cloud Lambency Flash Diffuser White Dome Cover Fits All Flashes | eBay


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

At that price, it's definitely worth trying.


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 22, 2014)

I have the Gary Fong Light Sphere that doesn't collapse.  The collapsible one came out later.  I never use mine because it is never in my bag.  Rogue make nice little softboxes that are more practical.  They lay flat and can be rolled into a snoot.  Frequently I just bounce, sometimes with a white paper to give better catch lights. 
If you cut the top off a small plastic vinegar bottle, you get a product that is as good as the Light Sphere, and you can use the vinegar, too.

Light Sphere:  2014-06-05_08-36-38_322C6873 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Vinegar bottle:  2014-06-05_08-36-20_322C6872 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Storage:  2014-06-05_08-35-58_322C6871 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Rogue:  2014-06-05_08-37-44_322C6876 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> I have the Gary Fong Light Sphere that doesn't collapse.  The collapsible one came out later.  I never use mine because it is never in my bag.  Rogue make nice little softboxes that are more practical.  They lay flat and can be rolled into a snoot.  Frequently I just bounce, sometimes with a white paper to give better catch lights.
> If you cut the top off a small plastic vinegar bottle, you get a product that is as good as the Light Sphere, and you can use the vinegar, too.




We had a huge Fong debate awhile back on the forum that led to suggestions of plastic bottles and what not but honestly, are you going to show up to photograph a $50,000-$100,000 wedding with a vinegar bottle on your flash? I get it, it's not the gear, it's what you produce with it. BUT I certainly wouldn't risk my reputable appearance by flaunting an empty plastic bottle on my cam. People remember that. No matter the gorge photos, the crowd will label you as "The Photographer with an Empty Vinegar Bottle" and won't even bother viewing the online gallery of their cousin's wedding you posted.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Gary Fong Light Sphere that doesn't collapse.  The collapsible one came out later.  I never use mine because it is never in my bag.  Rogue make nice little softboxes that are more practical.  They lay flat and can be rolled into a snoot.  Frequently I just bounce, sometimes with a white paper to give better catch lights.
> ...



Well if your shooting a ritzy wedding, use one of these:

http://hilobrow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Balsamico-Tradizionale.jpg

It retails for about $60 an ounce.


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 22, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> We had a huge Fong debate awhile back on the forum that led to suggestions of plastic bottles and what not but honestly, are you going to show up to photograph a $50,000-$100,000 wedding with a vinegar bottle on your flash? I get it, it's not the gear, it's what you produce with it. BUT I certainly wouldn't risk my reputable appearance by flaunting an empty plastic bottle on my cam. People remember that. No matter the gorge photos, the crowd will label you as "The Photographer with an Empty Vinegar Bottle" and won't even bother viewing the online gallery of their cousin's wedding you posted.



LOL!  I might.  No label on the bottle.  Held on with Velcro, most people would not even notice.   I would do that before I would use a Light Sphere, though I have seen them in use from time to time.  Rogue's product gives a bigger surface and because the inside is reflective, it is more efficient too.  It can slide into a computer pocket or notes pocket in most of my bags.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

when people don't understand that my thread isn't a debate on diffusers <<<<


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 22, 2014)

So it's a debate about Gary Fong's patent expiring?

The ebay one looks just like the one I have.  I bet you find it's a waste of $12.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> when people don't understand that my thread isn't a debate on diffusers <<<<


I dunno. when?


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

Braineack said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > when people don't understand that my thread isn't a debate on diffusers <<<<
> ...



Why is it that the only forum I find useful enough to join is full of smartasses?


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> So it's a debate about Gary Fong's patent expiring?
> 
> The ebay one looks just like the one I have.  I bet you find it's a waste of $12.



might be. Which is why when debating a friend on the fong's usefulness I decided to test this cheapo version instead of shelling $60 out. Feel free to read the original post if you're having trouble keeping up.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd be interested in your impressions -- including "portability".  As I accumulate more & more accessories, I find the "bag space" premium is pretty relevant.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Sep 22, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I'd be interested in your impressions -- including "portability".  As I accumulate more & more accessories, I find the "bag space" premium is pretty relevant.


I plan on writing a little review here after its arrival for anyone interested. Bag space is a big factor for me as well so we will see how it pans out!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2014)

Honestly, anyone who understand the inverse square law should also understand why the FongDong and it's knock offs won't do for you what bouncing the flash will, in so far as filling the room with light (as it claims to).   Anyone who understands the simple principle that a larger light source will give you softer light should also understand that the FongDong won't beat out bounce flash.    What you're really saying is that your friend doesn't yet understand these two basic photographic principles.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 22, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Honestly, anyone who understand the inverse square law should also understand why the FongDong and it's knock offs won't do for you what bouncing the flash will, in so far as filling the room with light (as it claims to).   Anyone who understands the simple principle that a larger light source will give you softer light should also understand that the FongDong won't beat out bounce flash.    What you're really saying is that your friend doesn't yet understand these two basic photographic principles.



I love bounce flash when I can do that, but I've been in rooms with high, black ceilings where that just ain't a great option.  Hopefully, not everyone who picks one of these up thinks it's a solution for every lighting problem, but if it's a useful tool in some circumstances, it might be worth consideration.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Honestly, anyone who understand the inverse square law



Um.. your kidding right?  Lol


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2014)

There are two types of people in the world, ones that don't use a lightsphere and assholes....


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2014)

I think when you mention somebody's product, you should provide a link to it:

The Gary Fong Lightsphere Speed Snoot Flash Speedlight Accessory.

And it's NOT $60, either.  It sells for $59.95 (on sale).

That being said; I made one from found materials, and will one day make another one of a different color.  (photos when that happens)


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2014)

I look at the Fong diffuser as a tool for LOW-ceilinged rooms, like apartments, and also very small,cramped spaces, like aboard larger boats and yachts, and other types of VERY small, cramped rooms. In those kinds of places, the inverse square law produces ceiling bounce flash that is VERY hot at the face of people, and which falls of about 4 EV by their belt buckle. I've shot in such places, low-ceiling rooms and aboard a larger yacht type boat with a low-ceilinged "salon", and bounce flash is wayyyyy too hot. The Fong spews light all over he!! and back, so it's sort of an omni-directional diffuser for standard speedlight type flash units.

It's a tool, like a snoot or grid, but in reverse. People hating on it usually don't understand--it's just ONE, single light modifier, which can be used well if it's matched to the kind of scenarios it was designed for. Hating on it is kind of narrow-minded. It's like saying, "I LOATHE 40-degree grids! ALl they do is narrow the beam!" Uhhhh, yeah...and sometimes, that's a good thing.

Still...if you want an omni-directional flash modifier/accessory, the Sto-Fen type cap does about what the Fong Dong does.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, anyone who understand the inverse square law should also understand why the FongDong and it's knock offs won't do for you what bouncing the flash will, in so far as filling the room with light (as it claims to).   Anyone who understands the simple principle that a larger light source will give you softer light should also understand that the FongDong won't beat out bounce flash.    What you're really saying is that your friend doesn't yet understand these two basic photographic principles.
> ...



When you can't bounce flash there are still better options for less money.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2014)

I was in a restaurant recently where I felt like my head was going to hit the ceiling (an I'm only 5'7"), I just threw the light behind me and off the side wall.  Granted I don't think the people at the tables behind us liked that too much.      In really small spaces I'll just whip out the pixel kings and put the flash in a corner.

Granted I'm also a huge fan of the large rogue flash bender with diffusion panel.


----------



## paigew (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a flashbender + diffusion panel as well that I use at weddings when I can't bounce. My friend (wedding photog) has the gary fong thing and she really likes it. I wouldn't mind trying it out. But I do like the flashbender.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 22, 2014)

Add your watermark on a vinegar bottle, and people see it as a brand name.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Add your watermark on a vinegar bottle, and people see it as a brand name.



Hmm.. you know, I think I may have just hit on the next big thing in flash diffusers:


----------

